# Rubik's 5x5 - adjustable or not ?



## pete (May 30, 2008)

(I can't find answer under search)

I really got fed up today with my Rubik's 5x5, still very stiff after lubrication.

Are these cubes adjustable at all ? when I take it apart and look at those center pieces, there is a cap on top of each that one should be able to remove. I tried utility knife but I'm unable to remove those caps as if it was superglued solid.

To save myself from frustration, can somebody please tell me if I manage to remove the cap, will I be able to find adjustable screw ?

Has anyone succeeded in adjusting Rubik's 5x5 or this can't be done ?

thanks


----------



## ExoCorsair (May 30, 2008)

You can't. They're rivets, not screws.


----------



## dbeyer (May 30, 2008)

Question: Is a screw a rivet before the slots are engraved into the head? If so, couldn't you use a dremel lets say to make it a screw and then use a flathead or a phillips screwdriver to make adjustments? 

Later,
DB


----------



## dbeyer (May 30, 2008)

I do recall this being a suggestion for the Rubik's 25th anniversary ones a year or so ago.


----------



## pete (May 30, 2008)

ExoCorsair said:


> You can't. They're rivets, not screws.



so how do people get their Rubik's 5x5 to work so nicely (from the videos that I've seen).

I had this cube since February and it's not getting better with age, quite the opposite. the only noticeable change are those bloody stickers pealing off really bad.


----------



## AvGalen (May 30, 2008)

Play with it a lot
sand/file some of the inner parts (be carefull)
lube it
Play with it a lot more

For Rubiks 5x5x5 you can basically buy 2 versions:
1. New version, gets loose very fast so hardly any breaking in is necessary. However, I don't like them because they become too loose in my opinion
2. Old version (Hungarion/Studio), is almost impossible to turn after buying and require a lot of breaking in. I like them because they last very long.

It sounds like you have an old version.


----------



## 36duong (May 30, 2008)

My Old one got too lose so I pulled out the rivet and put in a screw (be careful, the whole thing explodes when you pull the rivet out)


----------



## mrbiggs (May 30, 2008)

Mine was super tight, but I took it apart and lubricated it and now it's very smooth, though I have to be careful to avoid pops. I think it was the taking apart more than the lubrication that did it.


----------



## jonny guitar (Jun 6, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> For Rubiks 5x5x5 you can basically buy 2 versions:
> 1. New version, gets loose very fast so hardly any breaking in is necessary. However, I don't like them because they become too loose in my opinion
> 2. Old version (Hungarion/Studio), is almost impossible to turn after buying and require a lot of breaking in. I like them because they last very long.



I have both and I am hoping that the old version will become perfect as the new version becomes too loose -- man it is still really stiff after maybe 100 solves whereas the new version is perfect after 100 solves but getting looser every solve.


----------

